# winter clothing/ what works best?



## traildogg (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, just got my new plow set up installed on my rincon 650 atv its a 54'' warn cyclone blade with quadraxx 3600lb winch everything is mounted and ready to go just waiting fo the snow my question is regarding clothing what works best to stay dry and warm i dont want to get too wet while plowing how many layers of clothing do you guys use pants gloves scarfs jackets etc...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

traildogg;868600 said:


> Hi, just got my new plow set up installed on my rincon 650 atv its a 54'' warn cyclone blade with quadraxx 3600lb winch everything is mounted and ready to go just waiting fo the snow my question is regarding clothing what works best to stay dry and warm i dont want to get too wet while plowing how many layers of clothing do you guys use pants gloves scarfs jackets etc...


Sweatpants and a t...

Usually I wear my Carhatt jacket, regular jeans, and a sweatshirt underneath the Carhatt.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i wear a fall style carhart but i have a roof and windshield too and underoos


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I usually just wear jeans and a long sleeve shirt. If I get too hot I just turn off the heated seat.....Oh wait what....oh nevermind....Ha ha.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Speedo.....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Carhartt jacket, insulated over alls, pants, sweat shirt, t shirt, wool socks. Ranger boots the red ones with yellow on the toe. If you can't tell I wear only Carhartt.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have some Rocky pac boots rated to -140, ski pants I don't remembe the brand, Columbia 3 in 1 jacket, helmet and some goretex snowmobile gloves with a removeable fleece liner. I'm usually hot in that with jeans and a t-shirt on under it. 

Number of layers depends on what the outside layer is and how cold it is outside. Look for stuff that is wind and water proof for the outside layer. If it is real cold out and you are going to wear long johns, find some that are moisture wicking.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I've found that if you wear a thin rubber rain suit that you don't need as many layers on under them. They retain a lot of your heat since wind can't cut through them. In some cases you will sweat with minimal layers.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

UNDERARMOUR and CARHARTS


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out 5.11 tactical. They don't have as big of a selection as underarmor. If all you want is something to keep the moistture away, 5.11 is a little cheaper priced and works just as good.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;869008 said:


> Speedo.....


*****, I didn't need that vision in my head! :realmad:

Any outer clothing for snowmobiling will keep you dry & warm, especially if your moving around quite a bit while plowing.


----------



## mzgloves20 (Nov 30, 2008)

nixray;869578 said:


> UNDERARMOUR and CARHARTS


Ditto...The U/A stuff is the bomb. Cold gear is what its called under their branding. Works great, no bulk. Last year my face was the biggest concern at the airport...brrr.... Nuthin like the breeze from a 737...


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

traildogg;868600 said:


> Hi, just got my new plow set up installed on my rincon 650 atv its a 54'' warn cyclone blade with quadraxx 3600lb winch everything is mounted and ready to go just waiting fo the snow my question is regarding clothing what works best to stay dry and warm i dont want to get too wet while plowing how many layers of clothing do you guys use pants gloves scarfs jackets etc...


it's been a while , but like you say many layers . do you stay local or away from your headquarters ?


----------



## HotRod55 (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.wickedmasks.com/ProductList.htm

I wear the skull full face mask. I love it, my face never gets cold.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Light weight, wicking first layer. Second layer based on temperature and wind. Light, waterproof outer layer with a good hood. Waterproof boots. Light weight gloves.


----------



## traildogg (Oct 18, 2009)

thanx for al the replies, layers of clothing is the popular way to dress and some nice ski pants... time to go a shoppin


----------

